# Moab vs Cheetah (maybe Switchback/XT)



## BuddyT (Feb 10, 2009)

Have not shot the Cheetah,but have shot Moab and I own a Mathews LX. The Switchbacks that I shot feel the same as my LX. The Moab that I shot was at 60lbs and 27" draw, great bow, adjustable draw length with different mods, bow only weighs only 3 1/2 lbs. The bow was alot smoother than my LX, could really feel the differance on the back 1/2, and faster to boot. If I was in the market for a single cam bow this is the bow I'd get. Great price and outstanding customer service
Also the bow will have a 15 pound adjustment range. Hope this helps

BuddyT


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Moab, Cheetah or Switchback XT for Wife?*

I shot all three recently in my quest for the perfect smooth drawing single cam bow with reasonable speed. I liked them all but to me the Moab was a standout. Amazingly smooth draw, reasonably good speed and very forgiving. It's a great bow for a great price. Your wife will appreciate the adjustable draw weight (15 lb range versus 10 for most bows). It has a longer ATA which I like. To me it even shoots nicer than than the legendary Switchback XT. I'm shooting a Matthews Drenalin but thinking of buying a Moab as my second bow.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

also the bengal will feel the same as the moab, just priced lower.

awesome bow.

i got rid of my switchback for a 2009 martin bengal!

smoother (easier pull)
same speed
same sound


----------



## redhawk325 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I have shot both and think the feel is in the shooter (himself or herself) most of the time a women likes a shorter and lighter bow! I just happen to have both bows for sale on close out 2008 MOAB and 2009 Cheetah. If your interested PM me for a price! I have both draw weights 45-60 in the Cheetah, also 55-70. And the 2008 MOAB is 45-60lbs. I think she would like the Cheetah!


----------



## psavoy (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not sure how much u are wanting to spend, but the new Mathews Passion is a great bow designed for women.


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the inputs. Went with the 2009 Moab. It's in, will have to get it set up and shooting. A Passion may be in our future, but not at "new" prices.


----------



## mudbug_4 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a SB XT back home. I am currently in Iraq and I ordered a MOAB; I really like the bow. I agree that it is smooth and just as nice to pull as the XT. I wanted to try it out b/c I really like the Martin company and I, too, was looking for a "target" bow for my wife next spring (she currently hunts and shoots 3D with a Hoyt Kobalt but it is 27" ata and 7" bh). The only bad thing now is that I think I might want to make the MOAB my bow! She would probably prefer non-camo anyway.

I think you will be real happy with the MOAB.


----------

